# Daylight Savings Time...More Train Time?



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you set your clocks ahead? I watched my computer go from 1:59 to 3:00AM. DST is nice in that I can work on the railroad a little longer in the evening, but it sure seems too early in the year. Gonna be tough getting up this week.

Is it too early for Daylight Savings Time?

Tom


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If it means more train time? No way! I can run trains when I come home from work now! 

Bring it on! 

Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I actually did write a book that's partly about daylight saving, called _Keeping Watch: A History of American Time_. Now out of print. DST was always about selling products--when I wrote the book there was a lobbyist in DC whose job was to extend the time of DST. He was paid by the makers of mosquito repellent, charcoal briquets, softball gear and 7/11 stores. The guy had only two issues that he lobbied for--extending DST and the dollar coin.


Personally I kind of wish we did what people did in the 19th century--just seasonally adjust the hours of work. Come to work earlier, leave earlier. Pretending it's 8 o'clock when it's seven is odd


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

I agree it is odd. I need the extra hour of daylight in the Winter.
Ralph


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Personally I love daylight saving time! I like to have dinner and watch the national news on TV, and then go out and run trains for awhile. Before DST by the time I get outside I'm running trains in total darkness. Now I'll have another hour to run the trains before it gets dark. Big improvement for me!!

Ed


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I like having more daylight in the evening. I just hate the transition! We are heading to Washington DC for "Spring Break" today and when I looked at the clock it said 7:30 am (but it sure felt like 6:30!) My wife told me to go back to sleep but I reminded her that it was _8:30 am_ in DC!!


----------



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

We like DST more light in the evening , but now the rain here in N J must stop


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Here in AZ, we don't change to DST. It's still 7:07 even though the post time shows it in MDT.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Parkins on 14 Mar 2010 12:31 AM Is it too early for Daylight Savings Time?



Mornings and Mondays are ALWAYS too early......... can we have a statute about them too?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

We don't change time in AZ.







If I want more train time I just come home a hour earlier. Or go to work a hour later.









I wish we would just go to Dayling Savings Time and stay there.


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Like Az, Indiana used to not change. I loved it ! I'm a morning person. The wife and I would enjoy a cup of joe sitting on the deck listening to the birds before work. The new governor took care of that along with several other things I don't care for......... But the budget is balanced and we are not broke.

Kids are waiting for the school bus in the dark nearly the whole school year.

Craig


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

My Grandfather was a farmer and never liked DST. He said his clock was the sun and he was always glad in the Autumn when we "went back on God's time!".


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

What we really need....*Weekend Savings Time.*

*2PM Friday* set that clock up one hour. Shorten that Friday afternoon. 

*2AM Monday* set that clock back one hour.... get an extra hour sleep before going to work Monday. 


Ah heck...I just need to retire. 

Tom


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Parkins on 14 Mar 2010 10:45 AM 
What we really need....*Weekend Savings Time.*

*2PM Friday* set that clock up one hour. Shorten that Friday afternoon. 

*2AM Monday* set that clock back one hour.... get an extra hour sleep before going to work Monday. 


Ah heck...I just need to retire. 

Tom 



Save every penny you can get your hands on and RETIRE as soon as you can. I heartily recommend the occupation of retirement. I LOVE it.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Let's all go back to sundials!! Hah Regal


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By sheepdog on 14 Mar 2010 08:57 AM 
Like Az, Indiana used to not change. I loved it ! I'm a morning person. The wife and I would enjoy a cup of joe sitting on the deck listening to the birds before work. The new governor took care of that along with several other things I don't care for......... But the budget is balanced and we are not broke.

Kids are waiting for the school bus in the dark nearly the whole school year.

Craig 


What?







You state has a ballance buget







I think it is un-american to have a ballanced buget. I think there is a federal law against it.


Do you have his address? I think I should suend Nunzio and Gwetoe over and kidnap him.....Maybe he could teach some of our Dumb Donkeys how to do it.


----------

